# How long until i can clone?



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

1. How tall are your plants now?  *9"*

2. How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this a constant distance or have you changed it recently? *4"*

3. How old are they? *20 Days Today(Under Lights)*

4. What strain are they? *Purple Kush*

5. Did you start them from seed or clone? *Seed*

6. What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons? *Pots 1 gal *


*WHAT TYPE OF GROW DO YOU HAVE?*

 11. Hydroponic? *YES*


*WHAT TYPE OF HYDROPONIC SYSTEM DO YOU USE?*


*Flood Tray*


*WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA DO YOU USE?* 


*16. Hydroton 

17. Rockwool 
* 

*WHAT TYPE OF LIGHTS DO YOU USE?* 


18. Fluorescent *x2 4' T5-HO 2 bulb*

21. Wattage? *54w*

24. What nutrients are you feeding your plants? *Flora Series*


*HYDROPONIC FERTS?*


25. What brand? What mix? What strength? *Flora Series/Full Strength Veg.*

26. How often, and when was the last time? *Twice a day 25 minutes 6:00AM and 3:00PM. Change water every 2 weeks. Air pump in res.
* 
*
ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS OF THE GROW AREA*


29. Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? *Fresh Air Vent in area*

30. If so, what do you use? *Fresh Air Vent in area*

31. Do you use a fan? *YES*

32. What type of fan and where is it pointed? What speed? *20" box fan 6' from veg area on #2(Med) pointed at area
* 
33. Temperature of the grow area? *65-80 F*

34. Humidity of the grow area? *Unknown*

35. Is CO2 being introduced? What method? *Veg Room*

36. Do you use Odor Control, (carbon, ionizer, ozone gen)? *No*

37. Do you use LST? HST? *No*

About how log until I can take clippings? There are baby limbs that have 3 branches on them but there small. 20 days old this thing is a monster. The only thing I did different from the others is it sprouted and i let it stand up before putting under lights. It sprouted in 3 days where it took my 2 others 5-6days to pop out of cube.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I want to find out if its male or female. Anxious about this cloning procedure sorry. 

Well i guess MP would call it bag seed. Only one in this QP. It had a purple tint over the bud with little purple blueberries in side the bud when you pealed it open. Not sure on the strain sorry. I got 2 more but there shorter just about as bushy one 2 days and one 3 days younger then this one out of some stuff called ice.

Yeah she is healthy! I don't know I waited to put her under the light for the other 2 so she was sprouted and standing before i put her under light. Then I thought she stretched. I had to prop her up and put the fan on full for a little here and there and she pulled through.

*EDIT* I just want like 2 clones to sex.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for that I will be on the look out as I feel she is maturing fast. They have fangs going up at every node on the trunk, would that be signs?


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah it's a good sign that is on the smaller side...the ones that hve been male for me are usually the taller ones...and unfortunately they always seem like the healthiest looking ones...I can usually spot males a lot sooner then the females...the two lil white hairs can be hard to see for a bit...the balls stick out more...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas I will be on the look out and hope its not a male. She is taller then the others but the others are a different strain then this one. They came out of some stuff the guy called ice. The 2 other "ice" plants are roughly the same size one is a day younger then the other. This one though like I said was the only seed in a QP of some fine smoking bud. Put you on your butt stoned.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> No but look for white pistils in that same area, usually the 3rd or 4th node from the top, balls grow in the same area..  I know its hard to wait but theres no rushing mother nature, even if you flowered her now she wouldnt start flowering until shes mature... Most males I have grown stretch more than that one is and are taller but I dont know that strain.. Ill keep fingers crossed for you bro! Keep us updated..



Forgive me I have always been impatient. As well cheap! I see it like if its a male I don't want to waste any more expensive nute on it.

She smells like dank. Could that be a sign or males can smell too?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Not sure about the smells, its growing like a female and its nice and healthy, if it is a female then take a clone and grow a mother plant then all clones from the mother will be female!



I am raising them for mothers thats why in the pots. I plan to just veg my clones in 4" cubes 20" tall or so and put them in a flood tray planter to flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I am raising them for mothers thats why in the pots. I plan to just veg my clones in 4" cubes 20" tall or so and put them in a flood tray planter to flower.



What lights are you going to flower with?  If you are using the T5--I would flower way before they got 20".


----------



## livinitup (Nov 29, 2009)

i have 3 young plants  from seed 28 dayy old one showed sex as female on day 20 :ignore:  the other  2 still yet to see i think i will know in the next day or two as is looks like balls coming very small to hard to tell yet so with the fast growth tomoroow they may be choped 2morrow so you will know very soon what yours is :hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What lights are you going to flower with?  If you are using the T5--I would flower way before they got 20".



You know what I am going to use. We went through this in my grow room build topic. Yall talked me out of going with the 1000w HPS. I have a 600w HPS. Well not yet should be in Monday or Tuesday. I got one that also comes with a MH bulb.

**EDIT**
BTW your right by the size they are now I will only be able to flower 4 in that planter I own. Like you said. I have increased the size of the room double what it was. I am hoping I can put 2 5 gallon buckets on either side of that planter at least 2 on one side. But like I said I will see as I go. If it doesn't work I will just do nothing but 5 gal bucket grows in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

livinitup said:
			
		

> i have 3 young plants  from seed 28 dayy old one showed sex as female on day 20 :ignore:  the other  2 still yet to see i think i will know in the next day or two as is looks like balls coming very small to hard to tell yet so with the fast growth tomoroow they may be choped 2morrow so you will know very soon what yours is :hubba:



Well there on day 22 and I have black hairs coming out on those fangs I was talking about at each node. Where I have seen people sex plants at the nodes I just have more leaves growing there. I have been using a cheap ph test kit. I used all the strips. I have the 600 on order should be in this week as well. Its been a week I have went without testing ph so I could have slowed the growth down by 2 weeks or so. Still working out my temp trying to keep the room at 70 but at night it wants to drop to 60-65. I put a heater in there for at night. Have it set at 70. Will see how it does over the next week.


----------



## livinitup (Nov 29, 2009)

you will see little white hair come out from where it branches out at the top off the plant around the 7th node up so just befor it branches out with your fresh branches  mine is about 10  high and 7 inches tall :hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

First pic shows the fangs at each node i am referring too. They have black hairs coming out. Probally can't see. Sorry for pic was shooting through magnifying glass.

Second pic is of the 7th node from the bottom. More leaves.

Third pic is for hemp goddess who was wondering why I made my veg part so big. To the left 1'x1.5' area I will try to clone there. The plants are in pots because if there female they will be mothers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Those are what I have been calling fangs in the first pic at every node. They have a single black hair coming out of each one. They were orange a couple days ago.

OO and at the grow shop a guy was telling me that the smell was because my room wasn't staying at a exact temp.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

You need to give it a few more days it doesn't look like the plant is sexually mature yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> You need to give it a few more days it doesn't look like the plant is sexually mature yet.



Yeah I probally put it behind 2 weeks not checking ph this last water change my damn meter was held up shipping over the thanksgiving holiday. I will post more pics this next saturday if i'm around. I should be able to clone by then a? She will be right a month.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

Very few plants have branches big enough to take as clone before the plant is 6+ weeks old..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

I just need to slow my roll. Sorry I was told that cloning is the hardest part and kind of want to tackle it. Be ready for when the time comes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 29, 2009)

Stop thinking cloning is hard, you are turning a mole hill into a mountain. As long as you provide the plant with the right enviroment it will root and grow. That is the only thing a plants wants to do, GROW. You may have to try 2 or 3 methods before you find the 1 that works the best for you. Read the "resources" there are 2 or 3 different ways to clone.
I have a thread "Super Simple Cloning" that has a couple members and mine ways of cloning. 
Moisture, warmth and light are all you need to produce clones


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 29, 2009)

Interesting. That's a very 'flat' plant. It seems you can get very close internodes using fluoros very close to the growing tips. Nice looking grow, BTW, good set-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Interesting. That's a very 'flat' plant. It seems you can get very close internodes using fluoros very close to the growing tips. Nice looking grow, BTW, good set-up.



Ty I got a lot of negative out of Hemp Goddess about the set up. She thinks its to big. It had to be for the closet door access. I'm using a 6500K and a 3000K in each lamp if that may have anything to do with the grow. I got my set up ideas from watching the mr. green video on the web.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello again guys.
The middle one is 5 weeks now tonight. I believe she is showing signs of a female. Sorry this first pic is as good as I can get. She has like a single leaf growing on the node with white fuzz coming out of it.  Its not long hairs but a fuzz. What's the verdict? Also do you think I can clone?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2009)

Pre-flower? 14 hours no reply ouch guys. 4u got yall with his 5 strain.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't see any sign of sex yet, Has the plant started alternating yet this is ussually the first sign that the plant is starting to show it sex.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2009)

There not alternating up the main stem but on the stalks of the branches they are. Appreciate the help ozzy you been there for me. Can I start cloning?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

the close up looks like a male to me, little ball between the leaf and stem on the left side of the stalk...looks like male pre-flower from my screen.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> the close up looks like a male to me, little ball between the leaf and stem on the left side of the stalk...looks like male pre-flower from my screen.



That's a single leaf. Not a fan leaf but like a single blade. I have them at every node pretty much just that one to the right has a white fuzz coming out of it.


----------

